# Stanley #4 Type 13?



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi internet,
So I've been looking for a #4 to restore into a user for a while now. I've kind of been discouraged
with the high prices they go for on Ebay. I hear people talking about how they pick up planes for $15-30, but the EBay #4's I've been watching go for at least $40-50 if not more, plus shipping! Anyway, I was lucky enough to stumble upon a #4 locally on Craigslist that was priced reasonably at $25. I picked it up yesterday. Looks to be in great shape, except for some mushrooming at the top of the iron (did someone beat on the iron with a hammer!?). It looked to be a highly recommended pre-war era plane, so I browsed the type study literature, and I think it's a type 13 (1925-28). It has Bailey cast in front, one patent date, knob isn't raised, sweetheart logo on iron. The lever cap doesn't have Stanley cast into it though, which goes against the description for type 13. Maybe the lever cap was replaced with an older one. Anyway, hopefully I got a good plane and I'm excited to restore it and make shavings.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty sure that patent date puts it at a type 11 not 13 and for that typing it has everything correct.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good score, i woulda bought it too!


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Your pic is close on the adjustment knob is it smaller or larger that will also help with typing between an 11 or a 13 could possibly be a hybrid mix as the knob now that I actually pay attention looks like the 13.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

But yeah what Lateral said good score


----------



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

The brass knob is 1.25".


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Patent is wrong for Type 11 or Type 12. Chances are it has a replaced lever cap. Will not matter though. It will restore nicely and make a great user.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

+1 to WayneC on all counts. Outside of the lever cap, it has all the hallmarks of a type 13.


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

type 13 was the first edition with the kidney shaped lever cap…this was a big issue with the woodworkers in the day..they felt the keyhole shape held better tension on the cap iron…many swapped them out…also I believe some planes CAME with the keyhole cap meaning it would be a early type 13…awesome find…also many used the iron as a part time chisel so that explains the mushrooming…I just filed mine off

mike


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

type 13 was the first edition with the kidney shaped lever cap

Where are you seeing this? Every type study I've encountered shows the kidney lever cap starting with type 16. 13-15 still had the keyhole cap, but with the notched rectangle Stanley in the cap instead of the plain ones of the type 12 and earlier.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like a type 13 to me. Remember that Stanley always used up old parts whenever they could, so that lever cap could be original for an early type 13. I have seen quite a few type 13 planes with a plain lever cap.

The base is definitively a type 13 with the single patent date and no raised ring for the front knob.

Great score, Should make a fine user.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

there are lots of specimens that do not fit any particular type study. It looks like a fine woodworking tool in the making.


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

What Don said is absolutely true. Also remember that the original type studies were only done for the No.4 size. Most of the other sizes (No.1 & No.2 excepted) follow pretty closely for the most part, but not exactly. Plus, as I said earlier, Stanley never threw away old parts that could still be used on newer planes.

I had a guy come to my shop and argue with me about the 'type' of one plane because of the lever cap and iron it had. I took off the lever cap and iron and replaced them with different ones and asked him "What type is it now?"

It is never accurate to use removable parts as the only basis for 'typing' a plane. I usually try to figure out the type by features on the base casting & frog.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

To add to what Mark wrote, hardware stores carried frequently lost or broken parts back when these where used and sold. So if a craftsman needed a cap or a cutter, he went down to the store and bought a new one. He was worried about the type studies to come later.


----------

